# Eye Drop Recommendations?



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm finding that on longer rides, my eyes tend to get a little dry. Which causes more squinting/blinking. Which leads to hitting things as my vision gets blurred.

So, decided to buy some drops and carry with me on rides. Stopped by the local pharmacy, and got really overwhelmed by the choices - there were like 30 to choose from! I checked out the ingredients, and couldn't really pin-point any common ones. The last time I went shopping for this stuff, I picked up an allergy specific type - that stuff burned my eyes more then help (swore it made things feel dilated, too). 

Any thoughts on what ingredients to look for in a general lubricating eye-drop? I tend to search ingredients as opposed to brand - half saving money, half not trusting drug company hype. Inter-webs didn't help - just lots of hype from the manufacturers.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

I have seriously dry eyes and love these gel drops...lasts for hours. Kinda gooey tho.

Alcon Systane Gel Drops Lubricant Eye Gel (.33 fl. oz.)


----------



## wi1trackrider (Jan 26, 2004)

Do you wear contacts? I do. I don't have the need for drops while riding, but at home I use Target's house brand drops. Work well, and are resonably priced. Maybe they make a solution for non contact wearing individuals if you fall in that catagory.


----------



## desnaephoto (Jun 11, 2009)

I carry the Refresh Plus drops as they are in small individual containers (I get about 4 drops per eye) so I don't worry about losing them. Easy to carry, small, and works for me. You may have different luck.


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

steadite said:


> I have seriously dry eyes and love these gel drops...lasts for hours. Kinda gooey tho.
> 
> Alcon Systane Gel Drops Lubricant Eye Gel (.33 fl. oz.)


This!









The gel drops are primarily for nightime use as they can blur your vision, so IMO stick with the regular Systane for daytime use.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Have some super dry eyes after lasik two years ago. 
Systane are the only drops that work for me. Tried everything.


----------



## yetiasx (Feb 6, 2006)

have you tried viagra eye drops,they make you look hard


----------



## The Novice (Jan 25, 2011)

I work for Alcon, the manufacturer of Systane. I used to sell Systane and it is a great product. Another Systane brand you can try out is Systane Balance. It is actually made for people that have "evaporative" dry eye. This is basically what you get when riding because the air dehydrates your tear film. It is kind of milky but the sensation goes away immediately and it works great. Stop by any eye doctor and they most likely will give you a sample of it. There are no generics like this product, the only thing that might be the same is Soothe XP but I think it was recalled a while ago and not sure if its on the market yet. I don't sell this anymore so there is truly nothing in it for me if you buy it or not but the stuff really works great. Good luck


----------



## Trigger (Mar 14, 2005)

Systane Lubricant Eye Drops Preservative Free Single Use Vials


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Is this over the counter?


----------



## pzvi (Aug 15, 2013)

desnaephoto said:


> I carry the Refresh Plus drops as they are in small individual containers (I get about 4 drops per eye) so I don't worry about losing them. Easy to carry, small, and works for me. You may have different luck.


I use this same brand from Costco. Even though they don't mentioned it, the little plastic tube is actually resealable. So, you can put a drop of two in your eyes and then reseal the tube and put it back into your pocket till next time. Very economical that way. A box will last me months.

YKN


----------



## DaHeckler (Jan 18, 2009)

My eyes actually get really watery when I am goin down hills or carrying any speed, does that happen to anyone else? It ps actually the main reason I wear glasses while riding, keeps wind out and prevents tearing up


----------

